# Camelback - Trinkgeschmack nach Platik



## SAR29 (22. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mit meinem Camelback das gleiche Problem wie mit Plastiktrinkflaschen. Das eingefüllte Wasser erhält nach einiger Zeit einen leichten "Platikgeschmack".

Was macht ihr, um diesen wegzubekommen. Mein Fahrradhändler sagte, ich sollte Cola für eine Nacht einfüllen, danach wäre der Geschmack neutralisiert. Evtl. gehen auch Reinigungstabletten für Dritte Zähne.

Hat jemand von Euch schon Erfahrungen damit? Ich habe keine Lust das Zuckerzeug Cola einzufüllen und danach kriege ich das Teil nicht mehr 100% gereinigt.

Danke für Eure Meinungen dazu!


----------



## dkc-live (22. März 2008)

ich hab ne deuter XD.

naja ich mach immer trauberschorle rein. ganz selten wasser. schmeckt aber nicht nach plaste. gebissreiniger geht wunderbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tifftoff (22. März 2008)

Ich hab ein Gemisch aus Spüli, Essigessenz und Corregataps plus warmen Wasser über Nacht einwirken lassen, danach war der Geschmack weg.
Lagerung danach am besten im Tiefkühlfach.


----------



## ilex (22. März 2008)

das ist Plastikaroma, das schmeckt nicht nur so. Vermutlich ein Weichmacher.
  Warum Coca-Cola, wg. der Phosphorsäure, löst die etwa den Ausdünstungsvorrat für den kommenden Tag aus der Oberfläche? Vermutlich überdecken die Aromen der verschiedenen Mittelchen den Plastikgeschmack nur. 
In Verdacht habe ich auch den Schlauch, aus dem Trinkschlauch mit Anschluß für normale PET-Flaschen schmeckt das Wasser nicht besser


----------



## KONA_pepe (22. März 2008)

Ich hatte diesen "Geschmack" nur bei neuen Trinkblasen bis jetzt... nach der ersten Reinigung mit Dr. Best Tabs war der Geschmack verschwunden.

Kukident war mir etwas zu extrem im Eigengeschmack...


Also ich sage mal die Trinkblasen müssen sich "einlaufen", bis dieser Geschmack komplett verschwunden ist. So ist es meine Erfahrung nach 4 Trinkblasen von Camelback.

Ich würde einfach mal Fruchtschorlen oder so isotonische Getränke einfüllen, die einen ausgeprägten Eigengeschmackt haben.


----------



## Wonko (23. März 2008)

ilex schrieb:


> Vermutlich ein Weichmacher.


Nein, das ist ziemlich unwahrscheinlich.  

Camelbak macht leider keine Angaben zum Material, aus dem die Trinkblasen sind [1]. Die Trinkblasen von Deuter und Vaude sind aus PE und dafür wird kein Weichmacher verwendet (und auch nicht benötigt). Die Schläuche könnten allerdings vielleicht aus PVC sein. Wer Plastik schmeckt, kann ja mal den Schlauch von der Blase trennen und direkt das Wasser aus der Blase verkosten, um festzustellen, ob der Geschmack aus dem Schlauch oder von der  Blase kommt. Auch wenn es vermutlich niemanden außer mich interessiert. 


[1] Zumindest habe ich auf der Website von Camelbak nichts dazu gefunden und ich halte es für unwahrscheuinlich, dass sich in dem endlosen Marketing-Geschwafel und -Geschwurbel tatsächlich irgendwo noch eine handfeste Information findet.


----------



## Scutum (24. März 2008)

also, ich habe nach dem kauf meines ersten camelbaks in der bedienungsanweisung gelesen, dass die trinkblase vor dem ersten gebrauch mit irgendeinem carbonat, möglicherweise calciumcarbonat, gereinigt werden soll, damit der störende geschmack weggeht. 
das habe ich natürlich nicht gemacht  und schlage mich deshalb auch damit rum. aber so sehr stört mich das nicht.

gebissreinigungstabletten sind super, damit kriegst du auch die cola raus. 

ansonsten eine nacht ins eisfach, hilft das???


----------



## Deleted 59812 (24. März 2008)

Beim Camleback ist mir das auch aufgefallen, bei meiner neuen Deuter eigentlich gar nicht.

Ich fülle aber auch nur Wasser rein und verzichte daher auf Kauleistenbrause. Spüle Blase und Mundstück immer mit warmem Wasser aus und lasse sie trocknen.


----------



## Scutum (25. März 2008)

da ich sowieso nur wasser in die blase einfülle, muss ich diese danach nicht reingen.

ps (für diejenigen, die den tipp nicht kennen): 

ein guter trick, um die blase zumindest anzutrocknen, ist der: einfach ein (sauberes) abtrocknetuch aus der küche in die blase, deckel drauf, aufpusten und tuch rauf und runna schütteln. 

weiß ja nicht, ob den schon alle kennen....


----------



## Bergradlerin (25. März 2008)

Eisfach ist gut, Kukident schlecht - das Zeug greift Kunststoffe massiv an! Hat mir ein Zahntechniker erzählt.


----------



## ilex (25. März 2008)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Kukident schlecht - das Zeug greift Kunststoffe massiv an! Hat mir ein Zahntechniker erzählt.


worüber sich wiederum die Pilzsporen freuen dürften


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (26. März 2008)

ilex schrieb:


> worüber sich wiederum die Pilzsporen freuen dürften



Die lassen sich aber doch mechanisch, sprich: mittels Bürste und heißem Wasser entfernen?!


----------



## ilex (26. März 2008)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Die lassen sich aber doch mechanisch, sprich: mittels Bürste und heißem Wasser entfernen?!


Schimmelpilz frißt sich gerne in das Material ein und ist dann mechanisch nicht mehr zu entfernen. Mit heißem Wasser sollte man bei Lebensmittelbehältnissen aus Kunststoff wiederum vorsichtig sein, weil mitunter Stoffe herausgelöst werden die nicht gerade gesundheitsfördernd sind.
Außer bei den paar (Pseudowettbewerbs)Veranstaltungen bei denen ich mitfahre, meide ich mittlerweile die Trinkblase und hänge das Wasser in der originalen PET-Flasche in den Flaschenhalter. Eigentlich unnachgefragt hatte mir letzthin ein freundlicher Klettersporthändler die erste garantiert geschmacks- und geruchsneutrale Trinkflasche mit verschmutzungssicherem Verschluß und Einhandbedienung feil geboten. Die geforderten 16 Euro für eine Plastikflasche waren mir aber zu heftig.


----------



## DOLLAR (28. März 2008)

ich hab mir gerade die deuter streamer gekauft. gegen bakterien hilft übrigens das gelegentliche einfrieren im gefrierfach über nacht. das tötet bakterien genaus so wie hitze.

die blase ist innen beschichtet, daher kein plastik geschmack, hier der link dazu mit weiteren infos: http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=732

trinkflasche verwende ich eine speziell innen-beschichtete metallflasche, plastik-plörre kann ich nicht ab....


----------



## Neckarinsel (28. März 2008)

Scutum schrieb:


> da ich sowieso nur wasser in die blase einfülle, muss ich diese danach nicht reingen.



alle Monat reinige ich sie zusätzlich mit ein wenig Spülmittel (anschließend gut ausspülen)


----------



## FuWa (22. Juni 2008)

Ich weiß der Thread ist schon einige Zeit Tot, aber ich hab das gleiche Problem mit dem Plastikgeschmack mit meinem Camelbak MULE den ich mir Anfang des Jahres gekauft habe.
Ich dachte zuerst es läge an einer Schutzbeschichtung die nach einigen Waschvorgängen weggeht, dann dachte ich es läge an unserem Wasser hier, dass extrem metallisch schmeckt.
Wenn ich Wasser in den Beutel einfülle schmeckt es noch normal, nach ca. 5min fängt es an und nach einer halben Stunde erreicht es den Höhepunkt. Das Wasser schmeckt dann so chemisch, dass man es nicht mehr drinken kann ohne zu denken, dass man damit seinen Magen abtötet.
Nachdem ich schon Gebissreiniger und heißes Wasser versucht habe, habe ich gestern Abend mal aus eigener Initiative Cola reingefüllt und über Nacht drin gelassen, weil ich mir gedacht habe "Die Säure wirds schon richten."
Bislang habe ich es noch nicht ausprobiert, aber als nächstes ist dann Kühlfach und zuletzt Spüli dran. Mit Spüli in Verbindung mit heißem Wasser bin ich sehr vorsichtig, da ich mir damit vor kurzem erst eine Fahrradflasche versaut habe. Die schmeckt seitdem nach Spüli.

Hat vielleicht inzwischen jemand eine Lösung für das Problem gefunden? Ich will mir ungern einen neuen Beutel kaufen und bezweifle, dass mir der Händler den Beutel umtauscht.


----------



## DOLLAR (22. Juni 2008)

vielleicht hilft dir folgendes, denn ich habe bei meiner deuter trotz der "glas" beschichtung plastikgeschmack gehabt:
(klingt jetzt vielleicht eklig): wenn du getrunken hast, dann puste kräftig in den schlauch, um das im SCHLAUCH befindliche wasser zurück in die trinkblase zu bekommen. das steht in meiner gebrauchsanleitung, seit ich das mache, ist der plastikgeschmack weg, denn der schlauch heizt sich zúm einen recht schnell auf, zum anderen ist der wohl im gegensatz zu den trinkblasen aus billig-plaste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksmith (3. Juli 2008)

Man muß damit leben... habe mein Camelbak MULE seit 1 1/4 Jahr und der Plastik-Geschmack ist nicht weniger geworden. Reinigungschemikalien bzw. verdünnte Fruchtsäfte habe ich ihm bisher noch nicht angetan. Nur Wasser und direkt nach dem Gebrauch gründlich ausgetrocknet, also auch mit einem Baumwolltuch bis in die Ecken, damit die Trinkblase kein Biotop wird.


----------



## DOLLAR (3. Juli 2008)

blacksmith schrieb:


> Man muß damit leben...



nein, muss man nicht, wie gesagt, meine trinkblase schmeckt absolut neutral


----------



## FuWa (3. Juli 2008)

Also ich werde nun versuchen das Ding umzutauschen! Denn bei mir ist der Geschmack so chemisch, dass das Wasser ungenießbar wird! Man hat ja das Gefühl dass man ne WC-Ente trinkt...
Wünscht mir Glück!


----------



## blacksmith (3. Juli 2008)

DOLLAR schrieb:


> absolut neutral


Der Kunststoffgeschmack bleibt auch, wenn man das aufgeheizte Wasser im Schlauch getrunken hat und an das in der angeblich hochwertigeren Blase gelangt. Dort ist der Nebengeschmack nur geringer, da die Temperatur des Wassers niedriger ist. Im Winter bzw. bei einstelligen Temperaturen habe ich das Problem generell nicht. Das mit dem Zurückblasen habe ich bisher unterlassen, um nicht unnötig viele Keime aus dem Mündstück in die Trinkblase zu bekommen.


----------



## Conbey (3. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe seit gestern meinen Camelbak Mule und frag mich gerade, ob ich vor dem ersten Gebrauch vielleicht irgendwas spezielles machen kann um dieses "Problem" erst gar nicht aufkommen zu lassen


----------



## Landrover (3. Juli 2008)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Eisfach ist gut, Kukident schlecht - das Zeug greift Kunststoffe massiv an! Hat mir ein Zahntechniker erzählt.




Halte ich für Blödsinn!

Benutze zwar Coregatabs, dürfte aber irgendwie dasselbe sein.

Ich benutze die Tabs, bei meinem Camelback, seit 2 Jahren regelmäßig.
Blase, Schlauch und Mundstück praktisch wie neu.

Liegt wohl auch daran das ich ausschließlich Wasser und Mineralwasser verwende.

Wer Zucker und fruchtzuckerhaltige Getränke verwendet, wird über kurz oder lang Probleme kriegen.
Da müsste man das Behältniss regelmäßig Heissteril fahren und ab und an mit Heisslauge reinigen.
Aber wer kann das schon


----------



## FuWa (3. Juli 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> [...] "Problem" erst gar nicht aufkommen zu lassen



Ich denke auch, dass es sich bei dem, nur bei wenigen Nutzern auftretenden Problem, um ein Produktionsbedingtes Problem handelt.
Da mein Beutel den Geschmack von Anfang an hatte und niemals etwas anderes als stilles frisches Wasser drin war denke ich, dass ich an dem Geschmack auch nichts mehr ändern kann.


----------



## fLoOh (8. April 2009)

am anfang ja 
aber nach einer Zeit wenn du den camleback regelmäßig mit Gebissreiniger säuberst nicht mehr


----------



## Bikebmin (9. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich hole den Fred nochmal hervor. Ich habe seit kurzem eine Camelbak 2Ltr, die aktuelle Version mit dem Schnellverschluss zum Trinkschlauch.

Eine Bedienungsanleitung habe ich nicht gefunden. Jedenfalls stand da nix auf dem Karton und ein Beipackzettel war auch nicht da.

Ausgepackt, mit Wasser befüllt und "probiert". Geschmak vom Wasser war neutral. Ich habe mich gefreut.

Nach zwei Wochen habe ich die Blase dann wieder befüllt und mit auf Tour genommen, mit Leitungswasser. Beim ersten Zug dann doch extremer Gummi-/Plastikgeschmack. Pfuibäh. 
Der wurde auch nicht weniger - außer wenn ich das Wasser sofort schluckte, ohne es kurz im Mund zu lassen.

Gegoogelt und dann 6 Stunden mit im Wasser gelösten Backpulver (1 Pkchn) liegen lassen. 
Ausgespült und mit Wasser befüllt. 
Blase bestimmt 3 - 4 Stunden liegen gelassen.
Getestet und es war zu 99% neutraler Wassergeschmack.

Hilfreich scheint das Natron im Backpulver zu sein?!

Mal sehen, ob das so bleibt.


----------

